# Squirrel camp



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

A couple of recent threads have got me thinking. I will be spending some time up at camp squirrel hunting by myself this fall and I have room for more. I would be happy to help out someone new to the sport or maybe a father/son team that needs a place to hunt. If anyone is interested, feel free to PM me.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

^5 very cool offer


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Justin thats a very nicw gesture on your part. Good Luck this season!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

P.S. don;t forget to let us know how you did eradicating those bucked toothed ,evil nut gnawing, furry tailed rascles.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

john warren said:


> P.S. don;t forget to let us know how you did eradicating those bucked toothed ,evil nut gnawing, furry tailed rascles.


Will do John. I look forward to hearing of your successes this season too. It's almost time!:bouncy:


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

STEELHEAD JUNKIE said:


> Justin thats a very nicw gesture on your part. Good Luck this season!


I love being in the woods in Sept.-Oct. but I don't start bowhunting until Halloween. That gives me over a month of squirrel hunting. That time is quickly becoming my favorite time at the cabin. I am currently laid off and I plan to spend more time there this fall. There is lot's of room both in the cabin and in the woods. I'd love to help someone get started or just make a new squirrel huntin' friend. I hope you have a great season. Keep us updated.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

That is a great gesture. I just introduced my girlfriends son to hunting last year and he is already counting the days to the youth waterfowl opener and small game. I also got the opportunity to take him out on one of the MSDA buddy hunts. He had a blast.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey guys, I got to thinking about reasons why I have only had one man take me up on my offer. He might be interested in coming for an afternoon hunt when I'm up there. Maybe some background on myself would put some at ease. I am 50 years old, married and not a wild man. Drink very rarely and very little. I've been hunting squirrels for nearly 40 years and I am very safe. It would be a kid friendly camp. The cabin sleeps 6 comfortably but has no power or running water. Outside plumbing. We use gas lights but have a generator if needed. Heat with wood. We border 1000's of acres of state land. I can put you on squirrels. Hope this helps if you're not sure.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

where about is your camp located at???


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Osceola County, near Leroy. Sorry...I should have mentioned that.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

going up salmon fishing in a couple wks i wouldn't mind stopping by on way back home for a over night camp fire visit i don't squirrel hunt much hate to clean them


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

miruss said:


> going up salmon fishing in a couple wks i wouldn't mind stopping by on way back home for a over night camp fire visit i don't squirrel hunt much hate to clean them


PM sent


----------



## KrisLindquist8 (Sep 14, 2012)

We have 560 acres in LeRoy, the old family farm, my dad was born and raised up there. The small game up there is outstanding! We have a cabin with no power or plumbing, the the roar of the stove and hiss of the lanterns, nothin like it!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

bump


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

What the F Justin! Forgot about your old bunny huntin buddy? 
You MUST have lost my number. Lol


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

how'd you do ?


----------

